# G5 : Lecteur cd/dvd bloqué



## Dexies (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Le lecteur cd/dvd de mon mac n'avale plus de cd, il n'y a aucun cd qui est bloqué dedans. Qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire d'autre  à part d'appuyer sur le bouton de secours qui n'a pas vraiment marché. (On a appuyé en vain dans tout les recoins pour être sur  )

Merci bien !


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Si le lecteur n'«avale» plus les CD, il est possible qu'il soit en panne, ou bien qu'il ne soit plus correctement alimenté (câble d'alimentation débranché ou HS, faux contact sur la prise).


----------



## Dexies (13 Décembre 2008)

D'accord, c'est donc normal que même si je force un peu il ne rentre pas dedans alors qu'il n'y a normalement rien dedans ? Et qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire pour y remedier ? Acheter de nouveaux composants ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2008)

Ce que j'ai indiqué dans mon précédent post peut être réglé, selon le cas, soit par un démontage et un re-branchement correct du câble du lecteur, soit par le remplacement du composant défectueux (lecteur, câble, ou composants de l'alimentation), soit par une intervention du SAV.

Mais...





Dexies a dit:


> même si *je force* un peu il ne rentre pas dedans


Cela veut-il dire que quelque chose bloque l'entrée ?

Si le lecteur ne fonctionne pas et qu'il n'y a rien dedans, le CD doit pouvoir entrer entièrement dans la fente, puis ressortir légèrement poussé par un ressort. Or ça ne semble pas correspondre à ce que tu décris.


Il est possible que la fente du boîtier du Mac ne corresponde pas exactement à l'entrée du lecteur du fait d'un petit décalage (ça s'est déjà vu). Dans ce cas, le CD n'entre pas plus que de quelques millimètres.

Il faut alors intervenir mécaniquement sur le positionnement du lecteur à l'intérieur du boîtier (déformation du support, resserrage des vis).


Il est aussi possible que le mécanisme d'insertion soit bloqué en position "occupé", comme s'il y avait déjà un CD dedans. Dans ce cas, le CD peut entrer d'un petit centimètre dans la fente.

Il faut alors démonter le lecteur pour débloquer le système (mais il est aussi possible que ce blocage provienne de la rupture d'une pièce mécanique, qu'il faudrait alors changer). On pourrait tenter de le débloquer de l'extérieur, mais au risque d'endommager le chariot de lecture optique).


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2008)

Regarde déjà dans "menu pomme-->a propos de ce Mac-->plus d'infos-->ATA".
Est-ce que ton graveur apparait ?


----------



## Dexies (14 Décembre 2008)

Oui il apparaît ainsi que ATA série, ce serait donc un problème mécanique ? J'essayerai ce qu'on m'a conseillé dans le troisième poste.


----------

